# Freak...



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you sense any irony in D-Day being the same as April Fool's Day?    :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Mine was Independence Day.  Yeah, the courts were closed but it was the year it fell on a Monday so they schedule the judges to sign them the week of _____ and mine was the week of July 4th.  Still love the symbolism. Yours is the day you get rid of the fool!!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine was Valentine's Day. 

The D ended up being a gift of love to myself. :rofl:


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Any day I get mine will be independence day


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I like to say that I was a fool for getting married to him so I deserve to get divorced on April Fool's Day. 

We got engaged Christmas Eve. 

We got married Memorial Day weekend. 

We really knew how destroy holidays..


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy D-day, Freak! :smthumbup:


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Although we had separated a couple months before April Fools ... we did tell the kids on April Fools.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yesterday was a big milestone for me. It was our anniversary. But one easter ago (which was on a different day), was one of the worst times in our marriage and it was what I considered the start of the end.

My brother and his wife were back in town this weekend, just like last Easter. I remember at the time her making me feel like crap for wanting to spend time with them. Making me feel stupid for wanting my kids to spend time there. It was the first time in our marriage where I really stood up for myself.

I said, matter of factly, "You are more than welcome to come at any time, if you don't feel comfortable, feel free to stay home." She flipped out the whole week and made a giant scene at my parents where everyone was trying to come to grips as to why she was being so b*tchy.

Fast forward one year later. Absolutely NO stress during the holiday. My kids spent as much time as they wanted with my family and we all had a great time with no worries. Everyone remarks how much happier and peaceful I seem. They asked if I was having a bad day cause it was my anniversary and I said, "Can you imagine how sh*tty of a day I would be having if I was still married?"


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, holidays have been a lot less stressful too for me. But if my ex remains sober and reconciles one day with my daughter I could see having holidays together. He really has no one in his life but his AA buddies now and it seems rather sad. I guess we'll take it one step at a time. 

Had a nice Easter. Took the kids out for dinner.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

The one time I stood up for myself was when my ex fought with my parents and refused to see them ever again. I told him if he was making me choose between him and my family he was making a mistake. That time he caved. He even arranged to leave the house if I invited them and tried to make me feel bad for seeing them but that was one time I drew the line.

Glad the kids enjoyed family time at Easter, COGuy!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I "divorced" my family in 2003. I'm really getting pretty good at this. 

You can get your maiden name back when you get divorced. I actually like my ex husband a lot better than my parents so I opted NOT to take my maiden name. I've been with my married name longer too. Plus it's less confusing with the kids and all. 

I like my holidays being me and the kids. Maybe one day they will have kids and expand that. If not, no big deal. I've never been one to put a lot of emphasis on holidays. We went to an Indian restaurant for Easter dinner. It wasn't crowded! :smthumbup:

I'm not exactly the most traditional type of person...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> I like to say that I was a fool for getting married to him so I deserve to get divorced on April Fool's Day.
> 
> We got engaged Christmas Eve.
> 
> ...


:rofl: 

Love this.


----------

